# Looking for More Velocity, Is It Possible with this Marksman?



## usframe (Aug 2, 2013)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:50]

Hey folks, I can't believe I didn't think of looking for a slingshot forum before this, great stuff! What I am wondering is if I can beef this marksman up enough for around 300ft/sec?

I want to obviously stay with a single band. So, can we get more than in the video? Thanks for input in advance.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Marksman tubes are garbage and 1/4" is too small for hunting.

Check out this thread for effective hunting setups. You can put pretty much and bands on that slingshot you want, if you want to use it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What MJ said.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with MJ and August. I am amazed that you got 250 fps with that rig.

For pure speed, check out this Topic. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/

Go here for power . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

And for hunting setups look here. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## usframe (Aug 2, 2013)

we will indeed follow your leads fellas, good stuff.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You mentioned hunting in your first post. Try this, pick up some .44 or larger lead balls from your local sporting goods store and shoot that birdfeeder with the same set up as you were using with the .25 steel, I think you will like what you see. LOL


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I find Marksman tubes pull easier than Daisy, although they don't seem to punch as hard. Daisy's tubes are *stiff*. If you like tubes, try Trumark's. They almost pull as smooth as theraband. I agree with all the folks who advise trying heavier ammunition. With Trumark tubes or single band TBG, I can comfortably shoot 1/2'-5/8" marbles and 1/2" steel or lead. Not optimal for the heavier stuff, but it works.


----------



## usframe (Aug 2, 2013)

August West said:


> You mentioned hunting in your first post. Try this, pick up some .44 or larger lead balls from your local sporting goods store and shoot that birdfeeder with the same set up as you were using with the .25 steel, I think you will like what you see. LOL


well now, we just happen to have those laying around the house. Will check that out asap, thanks!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Your ammo is way too light for that tube set, I would try using 7/16 or 1/2 steel, and you could hunt with that set up.


----------

